# New Tank Pics



## theone0702 (Jul 28, 2007)

I recently redid my tank, any feedback is welcome. So far I have 5 electric yellow cichlids. & live java plants. :fish:


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks good. Not too keen on the statue and bubbles. Looks great though. Wont the sand mix with the crushed coral?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I love bowfronts, looks good. I would add more rocks and create more caves but you are on the right track.


----------



## theone0702 (Jul 28, 2007)

CichlidAndrew said:


> Looks good. Not too keen on the statue and bubbles. Looks great though. Wont the sand mix with the crushed coral?


thanks for the input, I actually am hoping that the sand and the crushed coral mix together. & I have turned down the bubbles and It looks a lot better.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

That should look good mixed. I really like the plants though


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I think you have a sweet tank. I like the way the substrate is low in the middle and rises up at the sides. It emphasizes the bow front.

Although I never use statues in my tanks, I think yours looks cool, and I like the positioning of the bubbles behind it.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I like your tank. I've been thinking of adding a Budda to my tank but have never done it
.


----------



## theone0702 (Jul 28, 2007)

Nighthawk said:


> I like your tank. I've been thinking of adding a Budda to my tank but have never done it
> .


Ya, the budda is really nice. I got it at AC Moore, which is arts and crafts store.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the mixed substrate. 
Bowfronts are pretty cool looking. :thumb:

I'm worried that the java fern is planted too deeply.
Just gently pull on the leaves to bring it out of the substrate some.
You want the roots slightly buried, not the rhyzome(sp) of the java fern.

What's the little spotted fish in the 4th pic?
Alicem


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

alicem said:


> I'm worried that the java fern is planted too deeply.
> Just gently pull on the leaves to bring it out of the substrate some.


It is indeed planted too deeply and to me does not appear to be java fern but rather amazon sword plants.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

looks good :thumb:

I think I saw a venustus in there


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree, great tank. I have a bow front as well. And the plants are not Java Fern, they are an amazon sword plant. Java Fern is a darker green with brown roots and they do not shoot off a chain like you have one doing in your tank. The Java Fern will have smaller ferns growing right on the leaves. :thumb:


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, those are swords, not java fern.

I love the "volcano head Budda." Just add some red food coloring and you're good to go!


----------

